# Tick problem



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

We just found some ticks (1 attached, 1 crawling on a pup, and the third crawling on the floor). We haven't had this problem since we moved in, and are hoping it's the nonexistent winter that's bringing them out. Our pups are, for the most part, Italian greyhounds, which sighthounds are known for weird reaction to stuff. My father, always, said that you didn't use flea and tick stuff (not even shampoo unless it's extremely diluted) withe sighthounds because they were "sensitive" like cats. I know there's a lot of people who use regular preventive products with seemingly no problems, but my dad been "proven" right too many times for me to feel comfortable. (Babbled life story over, now the question) Has anyone used Only Natural Pet Easy defense? Most of the products don't have any "chemical", hard to figure out or even say, ingredients, so I'm hoping it'll be a good product.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Is that product a topical? We got their "shields" (sorry cant remember what ONP calls them). Luckily, they came with a guarantee because we returned them.

I use Bug Off Garlic in their food, they wear flea/tick collars from HolisticFamilyandPets dotcom and we Wondercide the lawn.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

We use wondercide spray. Non chemical completely. I think their website is http://www. wondercide.com. You can also use a spray bottle of half water and half apple cider vinegar.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

InkedMarie, they have several products; shampoo, spray, powder, collar, chews, and tag. 
Naturalfeddogs, several reviews says it has a very strong smell which would be a problem. What is your opinion on its odor?
Would the apple cider vinegar spray dry out the skin? My dogs have typical greyhound coats short, smooth hair (no undercoat), so anything put on them pretty much goes straight to their skin. 
These are the ingredients of the 2 brands:
Only Natural Pet Easy Defense-Active:Geraniol 0.9%, Peppermint Oil 0.2%;Inactive: Glycerin, Potassium Sorbate, Water, Hydrogenated Soybean, Citric Acid - 98.9%

Wondercide-LEMONGRASS: Active: 4.2% Cedar Oil, 2.2% Sodium Lauryl Sulfate, 1.5% Lemongrass Oil, .1% Sesame Oil | Inert: 92% Water, Polyglyceryl Oleate, Glycerin, Sodium Chloride, Ethyl Lactate, Sodium Citrate, Citric Acid, Vitamin E

I've never heard of geraniol before which makes me nervous.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Tick tags....that's it! I honestly don't remember the smell. I paid something like $104 for three and we had the money refunded. 

I dont know about the ACV...I use it in the food not as a spray. 

Sorry, not much help!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Celt said:


> InkedMarie, they have several products; shampoo, spray, powder, collar, chews, and tag.
> Naturalfeddogs, several reviews says it has a very strong smell which would be a problem. What is your opinion on its odor?
> Would the apple cider vinegar spray dry out the skin? My dogs have typical greyhound coats short, smooth hair (no undercoat), so anything put on them pretty much goes straight to their skin.
> These are the ingredients of the 2 brands:
> ...


Wondercicide does have a pretty stout odor, but the lemongrass is the formula I get, and it's a lot less strong than the cedar scent, but I personally like both. 

I have used the water and ACV and it didn't dry any of ours out.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

InkedMarie, thank you for helping. I was looking at the tags, but they are a bit pricey.
Naturalfeddogs, wondercide won't work for us, then. We use Timothy as a bedding for our gerbils (and rabbit before he passed) because the wood chips smell caused migraines. Thank you for your help.
I'll try out the apple vinegar spray, and I guess I'll try the Only Natural if that doesn't work.


----------

